# Clic droit Safari et ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet



## elisée (17 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Lorsque je sélectionne un hyper lien sous Safari 5.0.2 et que je fais un clic droit puis "ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet" malheureusement l'onglet s'ouvre mais reste vide.

Par contre quand j'utilise le raccourci clavier : cmd + clic droit ça fonctionne bien.

Auriez-vous une solution ?

Merci !



----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'internet, plus précisément de navigateur. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## whereismymind (17 Septembre 2010)

Oui, j'en ai une !!!!! Utilise le raccourci clavier tout le temps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

C'est bon je sais ou est la sortie ----------------------------->


----------



## elisée (18 Septembre 2010)

whereismymind a dit:


> Oui, j'en ai une !!!!! Utilise le raccourci clavier tout le temps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> C'est bon je sais ou est la sortie ----------------------------->



Effectivement ! Sors !! Et encore t'as de la chance on ne te dit pas de rester de l'autre côté de la porte ! lol :rateau:


----------



## ntx (18 Septembre 2010)

Le troisième bouton de la souris (ou la molette) doit ouvrir un onglet avec le contenu du lien car il a le même effet que Cmd+Clic.


----------



## Fìx (18 Septembre 2010)

elisée a dit:


> Par contre quand j'utilise le raccourci clavier : cmd + clic droit ça fonctionne bien.



+ clic gauche... tu veux dire, non?

Si c'est bien ça, en quoi est-ce moins bien? 




ntx a dit:


> Le troisième bouton de la souris (ou la molette) doit ouvrir un onglet avec le contenu du lien car il a le même effet que Cmd+Clic.



Bah ça dépend comment tu l'as configuré? Perso, moi le bouton central active Space par exemple...


----------



## elisée (18 Septembre 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> + clic gauche... tu veux dire, non?
> 
> Si c'est bien ça, en quoi est-ce moins bien?
> 
> ...



je suis sur un laptop et non desktop. Je n'ai pas de bouton central, à moins que je ne le sache pas qu'il en existe un virtuel sur le magic pad.

Oui il s'agit bien sinon de clic gauche+cmd, c'est bien aussi, mais c'est que j'ai cette facheuse habitude de faire défiler le menu contextuel de la souris...


----------



## maousse (19 Septembre 2010)

tu as le tap à 2 doigts sur un trackpad récent pour activer le "clic droit" si jamais ça peut suffire.

sinon, tout comportement étrange ou anormal de Safari est en général provoqué par une extension, ou logiciel modifiant celui-ci.

Donc vérifie bien que tout soit bien à jour. Et pars à la chasse au bug en désactivant toutes les modifications que tu as pu installer :  extensions et mods comme safaristand,


----------



## elisée (19 Septembre 2010)

maousse a dit:


> tu as le tap à 2 doigts sur un trackpad récent pour activer le "clic droit" si jamais ça peut suffire.
> 
> sinon, tout comportement étrange ou anormal de Safari est en général provoqué par une extension, ou logiciel modifiant celui-ci.
> 
> Donc vérifie bien que tout soit bien à jour. Et pars à la chasse au bug en désactivant toutes les modifications que tu as pu installer :  extensions et mods comme safaristand,



A ma connaissance je n'ai rien installé de plus, comme plug-ins ou autre chose. Par contre je me suis demandé si Chrome, ou Firefoz serait de meilleur qualité que Safari !?


----------

